# Allied 700 Loader



## john_fulmer (7 mo ago)

Does anyone have any info/specs/whatnot on an Allied 700 loader from the 70s? I picked up on at an auction, mounted it on an IH 656, and while it works pretty well, but I have zero information on it, except it's a model 700.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello John, welcome to the forum.

Attached below is an old sales brochure (for sale) for an Allied 700 loader. I'm sure this brochure will provide you with the basics of a 700 loader.









Allied 600 & 700 Series Loaders ~ Chicago IL ~Sales Info Catalog Pg~ Vintage | eBay


What's the secret to always getting exactly the right part for your vehicle?. Warranty info on New parts is available at the Manufacturer's website. Do you need more than our inventory shows are available?.



www.ebay.com


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

